# How many shots per charge on EOS M5?



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2016)

According to CIPA, we should get 295 shots or 420 shots in eco mode from our M5s. How many do you get in practice? Let us you know, if you can, why you get less than the official numbers or how you get many shots.


----------



## dak723 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have no idea...yet. Still spending a lot of time and battery power making menu adjustments. Until I am just taking photos and not fiddling with button customization and other settings, I won't know. My guess is that other folks who have just gotten the M5 are in the same boat, so the first power consumption estimates will be lower than one would expect.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 30, 2016)

My vote is maybe too early: I had 128 shots with the first battery load. But I did quite a bit of experimenting, also with the Canon connect app...


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Average 175


----------

